
How the U.S. Air Force Almost Brought Back the P-51 Mustang - gscott
http://nationalinterest.org/print/feature/revealed-how-the-us-air-force-almost-brought-back-the-p-51-17525
======
douche
It's not the craziest idea. The A-1 Skyraider[1] was one of the most effective
close-air support craft in Vietnam. Similarly, the Super Tocano[2] is a modern
spin on the same idea.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_A-1_Skyraider](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_A-1_Skyraider)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embraer_EMB_314_Super_Tucano](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embraer_EMB_314_Super_Tucano)

